# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si te lidh internetin me albtelekomin?

## sidi1

Pyeta nje (shok) qe lidhet me albtelekomin dhe nuk me shpjegoi qarte si te lidh internetin. Mund te ma shpjegoni pak me qarte se nuk ia them dhe shume

A duhet te kem paisje tjeter pervec kompjuterit dhe te telefonit? 

Faleminderit.

----------


## fatua01

Duhet te kesh nje modem per lidhje me telefon,pothuajse te gjith PC e kane,por nese nuk e ka,nuk kushton edhe shume ta blesh,shiko te www.atnet.al ,gjej user name dhe password+ numrin ne te cilin duhet ti qasesh dial up-it.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Sic e ka permendur edhe Fati, per te lidhur internetin me *Albtelecom* te duhet te kesh nje modem te brendshem ose te jashtem. 

Lidhje "pa pagese", duhet te veprosh si me poshte.

Shko tek: *Control Panel > Network and Internet Connections > Network Connections.* 
Me pas tek menuja ne te majte ke nje *Create e new connections.* Kliko aty me pas next. 

Tek opsionet zgjidh: *Connect to the Internet > Set up my connection manually > Connect using Dial-Up modem.* 

Do ju kerkoje:

*ISP name: Albtelecom
Phone number: 7171111
Username: Albtelecom
Password: Albtelecom
Confirm Password: Albtelecom*

Ne perfuntim jepi nje Next e ta gezosh  :buzeqeshje:  

Lidhje me pagese: kontakto me adresen e dhene me siper nga Fati.

Nese te shfaqet ndonje problem, na pyet e na thuaj nese e ben me sukses lidhjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sidi1

Modem e ke fjelen per karten e rjetit? kete e kam 
nuk po lidhet drita mbrapa nuk po pulson dhe interneti nuk hapet

----------


## Reiart

Modem = telefon
Shiko mbrapa pc , nese ke ndonje prize si te telefonit aty eshte modemi dhe lidhe kabllin e telefonit, te tjerat sic i ka shpjeguar Clay More.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mund te perdorni edhte te dhenat si me poshte :

Username : administrator
password : administrator

kete e zbulova vete duke lozur me internet connection.

----------


## Borix

> Username: Albtelecom
> Password: Albtelecom


Faktikisht passwordi eshte me 'A' te vogel: albtelecom, ashtu si username.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Faktikisht passwordi eshte me 'A' te vogel: albtelecom, ashtu si username.



Nuk eshte e thene. E kam provuar *Albtelecom* dhe ka funksionuar pa probleme.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Mund te perdorni edhte te dhenat si me poshte :
> 
> Username : administrator
> password : administrator
> 
> kete e zbulova vete duke lozur me internet connection.


Ndryshon gje shpejtesia ? 

Sec eshte nje marifet qe ul koston.

----------


## Borix

> Ndryshon gje shpejtesia ?
> 
> Sec eshte nje marifet qe ul koston.


Shpejtesia nuk ndryshon pothuaj fare - ecen ngadale. Megjithate vjen nje pike qe lidhja shkeputet direkt, pa pritur. Per koston s'di c'te them...

----------


## Jack Watson

mos e hapni se lini lesht. 80 lek/ora me shpejtsi breshke.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> me shpejtsi breshke.



Nuk e di barsaleten rreth breshkes  :buzeqeshje:  

Faleminderit per informacionin.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Nuk e di barsaleten rreth breshkes  
> 
> Faleminderit per informacionin.


Pervec shpejtesise prej breshke , ka shume raste kur nuk lidhet fare ose nuk hap faqet.

----------


## joss

> mos e hapni se lini lesht. 80 lek/ora me shpejtsi breshke.



Me Albtelekomin, kur lidhja behet nepermjet telefonit fiks, (shtepi, zyre) pagesa behet duke matur impulset e shpenzuara. Para 2-3 vjetesh e kam provuar me telefonin e shtepise dhe me harxhoi 320 impulse telefonike. Aktualisht nuk e di se sa eshte çmimi i nje impulsi, por atehere ka qene 1 lek, pra i takoi 320 lek te reja ora. Nuk e kam provuar më.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Me Albtelekomin, kur lidhja behet nepermjet telefonit fiks, (shtepi, zyre) pagesa behet duke matur impulset e shpenzuara. Para 2-3 vjetesh e kam provuar me telefonin e shtepise dhe me harxhoi 320 impulse telefonike. Aktualisht nuk e di se sa eshte çmimi i nje impulsi, por atehere ka qene 1 lek, pra i takoi 320 lek te reja ora. Nuk e kam provuar më.



Pyes kot : Si i mund ti matesh impulset e harxhuara?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Pervec shpejtesise prej breshke , ka shume raste kur nuk lidhet fare ose nuk hap faqet.



Une e provoj gati cdo dite sa per te pare email edhe nuk me shfaq probleme te tilla.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Une e provoj gati cdo dite sa per te pare email edhe nuk me shfaq probleme te tilla.


Ti mbase rri vetem cerek ore , un rri mbi nje ore , dhe ato probleme i kam te zakonshme. Ca ti besh!

----------


## Luan MANREKA

atehere dfjali po pate ndonje internet kafe afer mer nje lidje me 30000 leke ne muaj se me dial ap del piramide dhe nuk mbaron pune

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Ti mbase rri vetem cerek ore , un rri mbi nje ore , dhe ato probleme i kam te zakonshme. Ca ti besh!



Varet se cfare orari lidhesh. Une zakonisht lidhem nga ora 23:00 deri ne 02:00, rri gati tre ore duke punuar ne internet.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Varet se cfare orari lidhesh. Une zakonisht lidhem nga ora 23:00 deri ne 02:00, rri gati tre ore duke punuar ne internet.


Po tamam , naten nuk ka shume ngarkese dhe nuk ka probleme.

----------

